# Easy Oatmeal Cookies Recipie



## amazing23f (Feb 5, 2004)

Hello, i just found out my BF really loves homebaked oatmeal cookies. He tried to bake them yesterday, and poor guy burned them on the outside , and inside was not done. So i want to make some oatmeal cookies for him. Hopefully today. Appreciate all the replies.
God Bless


----------



## nuckey (Mar 18, 2004)

http://www.quakeroatmeal.com/kitchen...ie&recipeID=24


----------

